# Die besten gecoverten Lieder



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Tagchen^^.
Welche Coverlieder mögt ihr am meisten?
Meine Favorit ist klar Careless Whisper von Seether. Man hat das Original schon 1000 mal gehört. Aber Seether hat echt daraus was gemacht. Es ist nicht so ein 0185 wir wollen Kohle haben Cover. Es ist einfach genial.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7imqO-OBVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Januar 2010)

für mich persönlich wären das die von six feet under gecoverten lieder von ac/dc und den anderen bands die sie auf graveyard classics 1-3 gecovert haben (auch wenn ich finde das graveyard classic 3 einfach nur ein beweis dafür ist das den jungs von sfu nichts eigenes mehr einfällt <_<)
wenn mir noch was einfällt folgt es später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Januar 2010)

Alle Cover von Van Canto 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyHcIHssdHA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mds-zH7pZ7I


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2010)

It's the end of the world (as we know it) von The Suicide Machines gefällt mir besser als das original von R.E.M

Original:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZ7Xv-GhxHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cover:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3yLtnNF6yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2010)

Zum einen finde ich den Cover von Smooth Criminal (AAF hat Jacko gecovert) klasse und einer meiner liebsten Coversongs dürfte wohl The Fighting 69th sein. Ich weiß allerdings gerade nicht, wie die nomms hießen, die von Dropkick Murphys gecovert wurden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2010)

Fields of Athenry ?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Januar 2010)

Machine Heads Cover von Battery (Metallica).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M-dxxmnyXg


----------



## Huntergottheit (22. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncvx8OVWaqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von Martin Gore


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Fields of Athenry ?



Das ist ein anderer Song, den sie gecovert haben, gefällt mir aber auch gut.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (22. Januar 2010)

Org. Depeche Mode




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQcNiD0Z3MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: als ich im post unter mir das placebo cover sah fiel es mir wieder ein ... sehr fein

Org. Kate Bush




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KEEXyRL0qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



K.


----------



## Teal (22. Januar 2010)

Eine kleine Auswahl meiner Favoriten (bunt gemischt durch den Bereich Hard & Heavy):


Before The Dawn - The Bitter End (Original von Placebo)

Dispatched - The Final Countdown (Original von Europe)

Freedom Call - Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Original von Ultravox)

Graveworm - Losing My Religion (Original von R.E.M.)

H.I.M. - Wicked Game (Original von Chris Isaak)

Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears (Original von Edge Of Sanity)

Johnny Cash - Hurt (Original von Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## dragon1 (22. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thjCnWf-kEI
Original: Ka...peinlich ich weiss


----------



## aisteh (22. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0puyJsSHjs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pain of Salvation - Hallelujah

/thread


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thjCnWf-kEI
> Original: Ka...peinlich ich weiss



Den hätte ich jetzt auch gepostet. Hinzu kommen noch:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm9A3J294Ic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gllbk7Yl-dY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Evntf6pOis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7Jtkp5LnA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI5ReVybiy0


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Ohja Dope wie konnt ich das nur vergessen^^?


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2010)

Sehr genial einfach:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZxLz_x6YMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr was fürs spaßige *g*
(Ten Masked Men)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Ye9vdrZTAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nagostyrian (23. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0tsTgBKmhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Cover von Genesis, ich liebe diese Version^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


WIE KONNTE ICH DAS VERGESSEN!
*Sich selber Geissel*


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2010)

Fast alles von Excrementory Grindfuckers ?^^


----------



## Meriane (23. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbRHTmVr9bQ


----------



## Spawnferkel (24. Januar 2010)

da gibts eigentlich nur ein lied, das mir einfällt, welches durch eine cover-version besser wurde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quPliK3eAy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (25. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich alle Cover-versionen die Graveworm je gemacht haben...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. Januar 2010)

Rasputina - Tourniquet (Marilyn Manson)
Rasputina - Wish you were here (Pink Floyd)

Mehr fällt mir grad im Moment nicht ein. :/
Streichinstrumente. <3


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Black Betty von Ram Jam Gecovert von Spiderbait




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HVZ-Zmgzneg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Can't Take My Eyes Off You von Frankie Valli gecovert Muse




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NBOQc3L1t1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Kimosabe (26. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Rasputina - Tourniquet (Marilyn Manson)
> Rasputina - Wish you were here (Pink Floyd)
> 
> Mehr fällt mir grad im Moment nicht ein. :/
> Streichinstrumente. <3



och nöööö, bitte nicht wish you were here.
wieso mussten die ausgerechnet den song covern? (mmn einer der songs die so perfekt sind, dass sie nicht gecovert werden dürften)

cover die ich mag: Bathory - Deuce (KISS); Death - Painkiller (Judas Priest); Behemoth - Penetration (Nefilim) ; Anthrax - Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy); Nightingale - Losing Myself (Edge of Sanity); Volbeat - I Only Wanna Be With You (Dusty Springfield); Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar (Thin Lizzy); Dark Tranquillity - My Friend of Misery (Metallica); Shining - Ohm - Skoj Att Leva (Seigmen) dann gäbs da noch ein cover der mondscheinsonate (beethoven)... etwas aufpoliert für die depressive suicide black metal ecke: Shining - Attiosextusenfyrahundra

mir fallen u.a. noch Illdisposed - Killed by Death (Motörhead) und Illdisposed - Out of the Body (Pestilence) ein, aber da finde ich kein hörbeispiel zum cover, deshalb muss das da oben vorerst reichen.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. Januar 2010)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> och nöööö, bitte nicht wish you were here.
> wieso mussten die ausgerechnet den song covern? (mmn einer der songs die so perfekt sind, dass sie nicht gecovert werden dürften)


Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Pink Floyd und mag auch das Original, aber da sich das Cover doch recht stark von dem Original unterscheidet find ich das gar nicht schlimm. (:
Wenns ne 08/15-Psychedelic-Band covern würde wär das was anderes.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztYzAtrcJVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3 Tom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwG--AckLXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mag ich lieber, als das von Maiden 

Die Six feet under Cover find ich allesamt top

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIM7oZY76XM
Von Glen Tipton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbEijOX3HZw
Ansich Dreck, aber ich finds lustig *g*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwR9SEeBmWE
Sodooooom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 Onkel Tom


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2010)

Das Cover:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMVVl-reFok[/youtube]
Night In Gales - Black Velvet


Das Original:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEZxtdesraU[/youtube]
Alannah Myles - Black Velvet

DAS ist ein Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (26. Januar 2010)

Cover-Versionen, die Müll-Songs erst hörbar machen:

Cake: I will survive
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvsI3jc4pPA

Travis: Hit me one more time 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NwqN-xj9Xs

Zwei bemerkenswerte Cover-Versionen der sehr begabten Tori Amos:

Losing my religion (REM)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd0z10JoFhM

Smells like teen spirit (Nirvana)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcHNZVrxEts

The Mission: Like a hurricane (Neil Young)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keqSjnmJ7Z4

Manic Street Preachers: Suicide is painless (Theme from M.A.S.H.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5jgjeAl5Cw

Cover-Version mal anders: Bear McCreary variiert "All along the Watchtower" (Bob Dylan) für den BSG-Soundtrack:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c2ZJPKz5u8

Und natürlich der absolute Überknaller von einer (zu dieser Zeit) absoluten Ausnahmeband, lange bevor die Leute überhaupt wußten, was "Melodicore" oder "Grunge" ist:

Dinosaur Jr. mit "Just like heaven" (The Cure-Cover):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJLOr8S2d2E

Könnte ich mich auch heute noch dran tothören. Vom Cover zu Hüsker Düs "Diane" der Berliner "Strangemen" findet man ja leider kein Video - schade, ist nur einer der besten Songs aller Zeiten.

Edit: Aber HÖREN kann man "Diane"; dritter Song in der Liste: http://www.myspace.com/strangemen

"We could cruise down robert street all night long - but i think i'll just rape you, and kill you instead! Diane! Diane! Diane!" <- das ist echte Romantik ^^

Edit2: Und nun ist's auch bei YouTube zu finden - wobei ich hoffe, daß sich die Soundqualität noch verbessert (angeblich wird's noch verarbeitet):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOdecxUDf4w

Edit3: Alles muß man selber machen. Diese seltene Cover-Version ist jetzt auch auf YT zu hören:

The Pharaohs: Don't get me wrong (The Pretenders)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgiS2eCK400


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d7-2wooB9g


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEcr6y0cCOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht grade ein richtiges Cover, aber mir gefällts und irgendwie ist es ja noch halbwegs Aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
WObei ich mein Augenmerk auf die BESTEN gecoverten Lieder legen möchte, nicht auf die besten COVERS.


----------



## Mäuserich (2. Februar 2010)

Für mich persönlich das beste Cover das ich jemals in einem Film sehen durfte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9YvxH3d8LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hot n' Cold (Original: Katey Perry, Cover: Chipettes (Queensberry mit Stimmverzerrer))

Für einen Pop-Titel fand ich den Song schon immer überdurchschnittlich gut, aber in quitschig ist er einfach nur göttlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss aber auch zugeben das ich da in meinem Geschmack wohl seeehr speziell bin ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

The Baseballs - Umbrella (Rihanna)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URxzu8EFBVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hot'n'Cold





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpWAl8C0H0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-yRykkTBmus <- Bleeding Love

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Dov95DMcXbo <- Don't Cha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So... irgendwie kann ich nur 2 Media tags benutzten O_o

Mir gefallen so die Lieder doch sehr viel besser als im Original.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Another Day in Paradise.
Original: Phil Collins
Cover: Reel Big Fish

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBwF_XQ1vwM[/youtube]

Enjoy the Silence
Original: Depeche Mode
Cover: Lacuna Coil

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx58hXh4pVA[/youtube]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Hm ich denke nicht das i-jmd die Bands kennt aber ich muss es hier mal erwähnen, da das cover echt um längen besser ist als das original

Original ist von Potshot...das gibts ja nichmals auf youtube Oo
Und hier von The Suicide Machines:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nm6ZUsZTis4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUU7QRKMt8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Original von Aldo Nova





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkW-nCJdFO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Original von Journey


----------



## Rhokan (4. Februar 2010)

Mh keine Lust Links rauszusuchen, darum zähl ich mal auf was mir einfällt:

Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson
Highway to Hell - Marilyn Manson
Land of Confusion - Disturbed
Stripped - Rammstein
Should IStay Or Should I Go - Die Toten Hosen
Das Modell - Rammstein
Sad Man's Tongue - Volbeat
90% der Diskografie der Excrementory Grindfuckers

...mh... muss mal meinen iPod durchgucken und schreib noch mehr dazu^^

e:

Black Tears - Heaven Shall Burn
Burn In Hell - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Knallfix (5. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Cover-Versionen, die Müll-Songs erst hörbar machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohja ... das darf dann nicht fehlen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD7s4i_X-p0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Kauft euch auf jedenfall die CD Renegades von Ratm. Da sind 12 geniale Hip Hop/ Metal Cover Lieder drauf.
Für unsere Metalfreunde hier ist auf jedenfall das In my Eyes Cover zu empfehlen! Es wurden auch einige KLassiker von sehr berühmten Sängern gecovert (The Goast of Tom Joad von Bruce Springsteen; Street Fighting Man von den Rolling Stones (!!!!!))
Ich liebe Amazon, nach 2 Tagen war die CD schon da.
Und von Disturbed gibts noch nen Cover: Shout 2000. Falls ihrs noch net kennt :/.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal: WIE bekomm ich die Vids eingebetter, irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht auf die Reihe -.-

Best Covers ever:
Blind Guardian - To France
Ensiferum - Lady in Black


----------



## Ol@f (6. Februar 2010)

Original 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq9Ys-8a-Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Cover 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdYRzH10L2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kimosabe (8. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt einfach mal: WIE bekomm ich die Vids eingebetter, irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht auf die Reihe -.-
> 
> Best Covers ever:
> Blind Guardian - To France
> Ensiferum - Lady in Black




[ youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFXiFgSqe9c[/youtube]
+
leerstelle beim ersten entfernen
=
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFXiFgSqe9c[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

@Kimosabe: Vielen Dank, hab in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass man nur den Code verwenden soll, das hat aber nie geklappt *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9F8p_CkU7Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMG! Besser geht es echt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bm4r8oNm-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

@Blood: da halt ich dagegen: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=p0tsTgBKmhU[/youtube] 

&#8364;dit: Schreibfehler im Code -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> @Blood: da halt ich dagegen:



Never!
Nichts gegen Disturbed ... ok, sie werden schnell langweilig, sind aber ne gute Band.
Aber das Cover haben sie sowas von vermurkst.
Klingt kacke. <.<
Das von In Flames geht wenigstens noch richtig gut ab.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

[Das LIed ist sehr geil für Partys, Discos etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da geht wirklich die POst ab solange man tanzen kann!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFaHO6Hihmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (10. Februar 2010)

Hmm, ka. fällt das unter selbst covern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJWpiJjKdyk[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myRq7CI2VSQ[/youtube] 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGMDBppWBOo[/youtube] 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ii8m1jgn_M[/youtube]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 peter Hook

k.


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist das beste Cover von Disturbed
Land of Confusion
Orginal von Genesis^^

Disturbed - Land of Confusion


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

Ich musste lachen, als jemand mir erzählt hat, dass jmd. Loituma mit Ieavas Polka gecovert hat - nicht irgendwer, sondern Basshunter. Klingt sogar richtig gut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3EJP5ugfYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (21. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fc-V3NYckOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



: D


----------



## Bloodletting (1. März 2010)

Hammerfall - My Sharona (Orginal by The Knack)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-SFWc0dGfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Schnell
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mR-gSp_etVw[/youtube]
einfüg und einfach so im Raum stehen lass...


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

Mein absolutes ober lieblings cover is das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und das find ich au gut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdkBs0VCSX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trinithi (4. März 2010)

Paradise Lost - Smalltown Boy

Verdammt, Youtube ist doof^^ Leider keine bessere Quali gefunden. 
Der Song ist glaub ich ein Bonus Track auf dem Album Symbol of Life. 
Also das von Bronski Beat ist ja auch nicht schlecht aber mir persönlich gefällt die Version vom Smalltown Boy viel viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast vergessen: 

Orgy - Blue Monday


----------



## Bloodletting (6. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> und das find ich au gut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Nicht umsonst zum Nr. 1 Lied von Turisas mutiert. Besser als das Original.^^


----------



## Matress (8. März 2010)

Original by Kings of Leon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXk_KVNfInU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wobei ich normalerweise nicht auf so leise Lieder stehe. ^^


----------



## Vartez (8. März 2010)

Find das Original jetz nicht mehr =/

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zzROxa0EVto[/youtube]


----------



## Manowar (18. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VNFHbBFK4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal nen etwas anderes Cover 

Ich mag den Gesang *g*


----------



## Rexo (18. März 2010)

_Hier was vom Meister der Parodien
Orginal Jacko-Bad




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=fqz1ojIQTBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Orginal Madonna-Like a Virgin




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=WFkgbK7VTmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Orginal Coolio-Gangsters Paradise




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=xo74Dn7W_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich Empfide Parodien auch als Cover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Hier ma Echte Cover

Ten Masked Man xD __




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=UrP8TifG5HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=OVLAZtAcUBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

Ich bin ein großer slipknot fan...
aber das hier ist echt geil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6xaf9Do4Co


----------



## BinaufBlaue (26. April 2010)

löschen


----------



## BinaufBlaue (26. April 2010)

löschen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. April 2010)

Cover : Corey Taylor (SlipKnoT, Stone Sour) - Wicked Game





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYzTZPolXp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original : Chris Isaak - Wicked Game





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oaHHrNQVrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte schwören können, dass ich es aus diesem Thread habe ... naja egal.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_cyQGWY6Lg[/youtube]


----------



## Spawnferkel (1. Mai 2010)

Cover:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enCrAlNHrYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzrzoY-syCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sebeey (2. Mai 2010)

Careless Whisper von Seether is nicht schlecht ... 

Und Faith von Limp Bizkit is auch ziemlich geil. (:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Sebeey schrieb:


> Careless Whisper von Seether is nicht schlecht ...



SEETHER!
Es gibt übrigens 2 Versionen von.


----------



## LaVerne (12. Mai 2010)

So hört sich das Original an (hab mich auch fast bepisst vor Lachen, als ich diesen Auftritt gesehen habe):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izQB2-Kmiic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song ist saubekannt und von allen möglichen Bands bereits gecovert worden. Was allerdings passiert, wenn Carl McCoy seine einzigartige Stimme auf diesen Song anwendet, dürfte sich allerdings von allen anderen Versionen abheben - und die "Fields of the Nephilim" rocken wie die Hölle:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXZpSTovW94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Ding ist von ihrem '05er Album "Mourning Sun"; allerdings nur als Bonustrack auf der "Limited Edition" - IMHO das beste Album seit "The Nephilim" (und das ist immerhin schon über 20 Jahre her). Anspieltips: "Straight to the light" (leider schlechte Qualität), "Mourning Sun" sowie das absolut unglaubliche "She".


----------



## BinaufBlaue (12. Mai 2010)

Macht mal was gscheides rein! Ned immer diese Heavy metal kacke da!


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. Mai 2010)

BBC live lounge Kid cudi Day and night cover von ES





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWOrw0TzavI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Musikalisch für euch vielleicht nicht wetvoll aber ich finds  lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (23. Mai 2010)

Cover ?

Dann Quietschboys, z. B.: Live und geil oder Hänsche oder auch Blitzeblau und Die sauf ich mir schee (die Orginale in Reihenfolge: Blood on Blood - Bon Jovi / Angie - Rolling Stones / Ballroom Blitz - The Sweet / Have a nice Day - Bon Jovi)

Have Fun


----------



## NikkiSixx (26. Mai 2010)

Bin der meinung, daß Metallica ne tip top Cover band ist, liegt vermutlich daran, daß sie die Originale nicht groß verändern, bissle mehr tempo und schon passt daß ganze. Wobei die alten covers noch geiler kommen, ich denke da an Breadfan oder last Caress/Green hell.

Die Covers die kommplett geändert wurden sind meist ne einzige katastrophe ( wie heißt nochmal die deutsche sängerin die "the unforgiven" so dermasen
am arsch gemacht hat?)

weitere klassiger sind

Cum on feel the noiz von Quit Riot 
A wither shade of Pale von Doro
Hard to handle von the Black Crows
Cmon and love me von Skid Row (da muss ich als KISS Fan auf lebenszeit sogar eingestehen, daß des Cover mega geil is...alleine schon die Stimme von Sebastian Bach)

Aber was ich eigentlich am schlimmsten finde ist, wenn irgend ein gecasteder vollgimb mit ner coverversion kohle ohne ende macht und kein schwein merkt, daß es den song schon mal gab!!!!da könnt ich kotzen!


----------



## Ångela (26. Mai 2010)

NikkiSixx schrieb:


> Bin der meinung, daß Metallica ne tip top Cover band ist, liegt vermutlich daran, daß sie die Originale nicht groß verändern, bissle mehr tempo und schon passt daß ganze. Wobei die alten covers noch geiler kommen, ich denke da an Breadfan oder last Caress/Green hell.
> 
> Die Covers die kommplett geändert wurden sind meist ne einzige katastrophe ( wie heißt nochmal die deutsche sängerin die "the unforgiven" so dermasen
> am arsch gemacht hat?)
> ...



Du coverst doch auch, nämlich die deutsche Sprache ............


----------



## NikkiSixx (27. Mai 2010)

jo, aber leider mach ich damit keine Kohle.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (3. Juni 2010)

Adam Gontier (Three Days Grace) - Wicked Game
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JIvTUXbgbqU[/youtube]


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2010)

Scala und Kolacny Bros - U2 WIth or without You

*Gänsehaut*


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Wish gecoverd von Beatsteaks und linkin Park (Original von Nine Inch Nails)

und
Evergreen Terrace - Mad World


----------



## Desdinova (11. September 2010)

*Metallica*
Turn The Page
Original: Bob Seger

Ich finde beide Versionen absolut genial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOibtqWo6z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



===============

*A Perfect Circle*
Imagine
Original: John Lennon

Maynard James Keenan ftw!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktv2C9vnRKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



===============

*Johnny Cash*
I See A Darkness
Original: Will Oldham

Das Video sowie die Musik muss in geistiger Eigenleistung genossen werden. Auf diesem Wege ein herzlicher Dank an Sony, die das alles erst möglich gemacht haben.

"_This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It is not available in your country. _" FU!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. September 2010)

Cancer Bats - Sabotage
Das Original ist von Beastie Boys.
Ich liebe das Lied von Beastie Boys, aber Cancer Bats haben es geschafft das ganze richtig geil zu Interpretieren, außerdem ist das Video auch echt nice!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrlPuveLAAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyro (12. September 2010)

Finde gleich 2 Cover von ein und dem selben Lied gut, Original ist Sunday Bloody Sunday von U2:

1.) Cover von Ignite:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0jn5AslRvko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2.) Cover von Evergreen Terrace:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lU_RRg4-7dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde beide Cover richtig gut.

Ein weiteres grandioses Cover haben die Jungs von Lostprophets gemacht, Original ist Omen von The Prodigy:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5XBDbt6KBjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg
Tyro


----------



## Haxxler (12. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=woX3LuDItgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich denke mal das Original ist jedem bekannt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Szjv8DjD1rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von Bon Jovi (mag ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber gecovert hört es sich gleich besser an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6dI8yiEIwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch genial, das Original kennt wohl jeder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (12. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksd9jyPS9n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original ist von Pendulum.

&#8364;: Omg, Lostprophets - Omen ist ja mal geil!!


----------



## Breakyou (13. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fzE7wzrByE[/youtube]
THIS!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

Wirft mal was poppiges in die Runde ... *duck*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lio0YbTi87g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Finds sogar besser als das Original.


----------



## Desdinova (22. September 2010)

*Iron Horse*
The Unforgiven
Original: Metallica





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDsqEQ1Y9KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beide "Fade To Bluegrass" Alben finde ich echt gelungen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDNG4ewIkXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2010)

Es ist zwar nur ein "Fan-Made" Cover, aber der Junge hat was drauf ...

... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-P-x8S75268

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier auch mal ein schönes cover, sry falls doppeltpost war zu faul 5seiten durch zu gehen ;p

*Elvenking - Heaven Is A Place On Earth *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Od11FTLdb5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal Muse mit nem Cover von 'Feeling Good'





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlbFJANujaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wurde übrigens unter die Top 5 der besten Covers gewählt. (Soweit ich mich erinnern kann auf Platz 4.) 

Original ist von Nina Simone.


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7C6W0M5ME0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (5. Oktober 2010)

Orginal: 
Knochenfabrik~Fuck off

Cover:
Pascow~ Fuck off.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbfNO59M_t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cover:

* Lost Boyz Army - Aloha Heja He *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWqZGa_Jn3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein von Bands, die ich auch ein wenig höre.

Ah, The Unssen mit Paint it Black. Gecovert von den Stones 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yS1M6ODpdV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tante Edit sagt: Wie konnte ich HSB mit dem Black Tears Cover vergessen -.-'
Und, da ich den Lacuma Coil Cover gesehen habe, muss ich anmerken, gegen das orginal ist der Cover richtig scheiße! Und der The Wall Cover von KoRn ist auch ganz nett.

Edit 2 sagt:
Der MFG Cover von Loikaemie ist auch ganz nett (Orgnial Fanta4 meine ich)


----------



## Bolle_30 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Original von den Foo Fighters dürften einige von Euch vielleicht kennen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPcRLfaurI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgG_4Akt9vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschönes Lied, wunderschönes Cover. <3


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NR7dG_m3MsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2010)

oh gott .. armer dio 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wg6e_tbbmqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gkg88Mw5xJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Original ist von Pink Floyd


----------



## 2boon4you (19. Oktober 2010)

Original: Merciless 
Cover: Moonsorrow




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zjLyO10EQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlCxlBKNXyU[/youtube]


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2iLIhLv8LuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein Children of Bodom cover von Die 4 Jahreszeiten - Sommer von Antonio Vivaldi.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ga_pr0vuHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



finde es besser als das Original...


----------



## iShock (30. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BC8Cb9fsMwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so viel besser find ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



So sehr ich Pendulum mag, aber Linkin Park haben es meiner Meinung nach besser gemacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Januar 2011)

z.B.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSehtaY6k1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rik7xV7Tj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9k66OD6uTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yP9lmyWoQA&feature=player_embedded

Und hier das Original:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv5BYEOQYLo


----------

